

Ask HN: How and where should I host a paid for video training course? - mfieldhouse

The videos will be recorded with Camtasia.<p>Should I record in 1280 x 1024 or 1280 x 720?<p>What format should I encode them in once they've been recorded?<p>Where can I host the videos?<p>How can I make the videos watchable online? I just want to be able to stick the videos somewhere and have the pages generated.<p>Any other advice is great, thanks.
======
tilt
There's a bunch of projects you could check

<http://www.skillshare.com>

<http://edufire.com>

<http://www.udemy.com>

<http://www.tutorspree.com>

